# What do you use to carry 'stuff'...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

With mountain biking, almost everyone rides with a camelback filled with stuff....water, food, pump, tubes, GPS, camera...etc. etc. Where do you put this stuff if you are riding a roadie? I rarely see anyone riding a roadie with more than _maybe _ two water bottles. How many use a saddle bag and/or camelback while riding their road bike? Riding out in the country not familiar, I would like to carry my gps as a minimum and would like to take a spare tube, pump and maybe a camera....


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

1. saddle bag - tube, patch kit, levers, co2 inflator, car/house key (singular), $20 bill
2. jersey pockets - everything else
3. frame pump (optional)
4. gps stays at home. look at a map and go ride. on the road you can always stop and ask someone where you are. you can't do this on single track.
5. two water bottles - stop and refill when necessary


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

On my road bikes I have small seat packs which contain tools, tire irons, spare tube and patch kit. A mini pump is clipped on the frame. I have a seat pack and pump for each bike, so I never forget them.

Anything else I want to carry goes in a jersey pocket. If I need a map I photocopy the appropriate section of a road map and put it in my pocket. I am good at riding no-hands and at memorizing directions so I usually take the map or century route slip out of my pocket and look at it just a few times. Lots of people use "century clips" which are clips that go on the bars and hold map/route sheet where you can see it. They probably make bicycle handlebar mounts for GPSs, or you can adapt a motorcycle mount from aerostich.com.

There's nothing wrong with using a camelback on a road bike, but you can't get to the stuff in the pockets without stopping. That makes it difficult to keep a steady intake of food.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Same here as most folks, I think:

I have a very small under-saddle bag that's just big enough for a multi-tool, patches, tire boots, $20, and a CO2 inflator with 2-3 cylinders. It's pretty crammed.

The rest of what I carry goes in the jersey pockets--spare tube, cell phone, house keys, food (sometimes a camera). This still leaves enough room to wad up my arm warmers or my wind shell and jam them in the middle pocket--just barely.

2x 24 oz water bottles on the bike. I can carry a frame pump on the bike, but rarely do it.

I started out with a Camelbak, but the one I have is almost all water-carrying capacity and nothing else. I can carry more in by seat bag than I could in that thing, and I find it's nice not to have anything on my upper back making me sweaty. The extra water is nice, but I'd have to be riding 2.5 hours or more (less on a really hot day) with nowhere to stop for more before I'd actually need more than I currently carry.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

From experience I can highly recommend a well fitting fanny pack for the extras (REI and EMS are excellent sources). Another good option is a handlebar bag, of which I also have several. They were once commonly used and are still available (Locate an LBS with touring stuff). I've been using various sized fanny packs and handlebar bags for decades with excellent results. Continue to carrier the essentials (Tube, patch kit, multi-tool, pump, $, etc) in a seat bag that stays on the bike.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Other than bottles in the bottle cages... if it doesn't fit in the jersey pockets, it doesn't come on the ride.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

pretty much this, though a small saddlebag with a tube+co2+patches/boots+$ is a handy thing to have.

On a road "training" ride you shouldn't need much more.

Panniers for touring, of course, or at least a "trunk" rack.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

small under seat pack...1 tube ,1 patch kit, wallet with cards and ID, cell phone, multi-tool 2 tire irons, mini pump clipped on frame and 1 bottle in cage. GPS goes on bar mount.


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

zip lock baggy, contains
tube
hex key set
id
IBpro
patchkit and tire levers


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Scuzzo said:


> zip lock baggy, contains
> tube
> hex key set
> id
> ...



what do you carry the ziplock in? I usually keep a little ziplock in my pack in case it rains, running over my cell phone is ok, but they do NOT like water!


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Two bottle cages and everything else goes in the jersey pockets. If I can't fit it in my jersey pockets, I don't bring it with me.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Little seat bag for basics, larger 1 & bar bag if I need 'em*

I don't like to ride with a backpack--I don't even wear a Camelback on my MB. But I have a Carradice Lowsaddle Longflap, a Brit bag that's about the size of an overnighter, that I used when the weather's changeable or I need extra pace. I don't actually use it much, buyt somebody gave it to me and it's sometimes handy. Patch kid & tools generally go in a little fist-sized seat bag, and I have the world's best handlebar bag, a Rivendell Hobo Bag, that I keep on the bike most of the time. Try this link, or go to www.rivbike.com and search around if it doesn't work. As is Rivendell's custom, it's out of stock.

https://www.rivbike.com/images/catpics/20-081.jpg


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

usually bottle cages and jersey pockets. if i know its gonna rain or feel the need to carry more stuff, i have a small under saddle bag that has a co2, tube, patch kit, 2 tire levers, and can hold a cell phone, clif bar, and an id and some cash. beyond that i dont bring it. i used to always ride with my under saddle bag but i just didnt like it, when i ride solo i bring it unless i throw a tube / co2 in my pockets. when i ride with groups i usually just rely on my teammates.....i know, thats bad


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

A Pearl Izumi saddle bag carries a tube, a too-big multitool, patch kit, key. Still room in there for my cell phone if I try hard enough, but usually don't bother. 

Left jersey pocket has ID, cell phone, and a clif bar or two on longer efforts. Right pocket has GPS and/or camera as desired, but usually not. 

Minipump (nearly as fast as CO2 and far more reliable for me, and less weight, too) clips behind the water bottle. 

Leaves the center jersey pocket for whatever else I might imagine I need. My shell forms it's own waist pouch, so that's a freebie. Warmers (arm or leg) might end up there on a cross-temp ride.


----------



## Breakfast (Jan 1, 1970)

Who needs all that stuff? 
CO2 cartridges and inflator
inner tubes
energy bar
2 water bottles
cell phone
debit card
cash
mini-tool
tire boot material

I can do that and go all day with 3 jersey pockets not even stuffed. Cash and debit card will get more food on the road, and cell will get you a ride home if there's an unusual mechanical.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a saddle bag that I keep my tube, patch kit, tire levers, c02 and inflator, and multi-tool in. I have a frame mounted pump and then two water bottles. Now that it's cooler, I have a bright yellow vest that I wear with extra pockets in which I carry my camera. Unless I'm commuting, during the summer I'm camera-less


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

I use: 
A saddle bag used for patches, tire irons, and a spare tube,
A frame pump (on the frame...)
Jersey pockets for energy bars, etc,
And two water bottle cages.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thanks...now let me hijack my own thread..*

Shorts recommendations?? Do all roadies wear lycra?? Any alternatives?


----------



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

*stuff*

i have a nifty little casio exilim camera to take pictures of license plates so i can run them when i get back in case i have to visit them later for revenge. ooops:aureola: i didn't mean that like it sounds, anyway, what is the benefit of co2 over a pump? seems like you might run out of co2 on a bad day......at first i had lots of garbage on board, then as time went by it came off until i just have the under the seat bag for tire stuff and hex tool. keep the credit card and money on my person. 

still trying to find a place for the extra .9 mil.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

On my road bike, _*just my wallet and phone*_ in my jersey pocket so I can call a cab if I can't ride back due to a mechanical/puncture  . Carrying a ton of tools and stuff when road riding is verging too far into _touring_ territory IMO. Map clips? I would rather attached streamers to my bike!  

It is different when MTBing for me though. I carry tubes, multi tools, spare links, leatherman, puncture repairs kits, you name it. I find the odds of a mechanical/puncture offroad are much higher so it is worth the weight.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

If you're relying on your cell phone to deal with mechanical problems, make sure your route has cell coverage. Many of mine don't.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I try to balance utility, preparedness, and weight vs the length of the ride & anticipated SAG support. 

Seatbag-
Inflator w/1-2 CO2 ctgs 
tube & Park patches
multitool w/levers
Sram Powerlink (chain connector link)
$ + few quarters (for vending machine or phone where out of cell coverage)
Cell phone
car/house keys
A bit of duct tape

Jersey pockets-
route map (if needed)
energy bar or two
FWIW- Stuff in my jersey pockets annoys me. I tolerate map & bars because they are useful to have access to without stopping.

Bottle cages- from 1 cage w/16oz bottle to 2 cages w/28oz bottles by mileage & ride temp.

On poorly-supported centuries I may take a frame bag, waist pack, or small Camelback with some extra goodies (food, camera, minipump, etc.). On rides I am helping to lead (i.e. as an extra roving SAG) I'll take a mid-size Camelback (MULE) with extra gear (tubes, few tools, food, etc.).


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

I use a Cannondale saddlebag, which is kind of a hard wedge-shaped thing.

In it, there is:

One Mini-Pump
One Tube
Patch Kit
Mini-Tool, which includes a chain tool
Spoke Wrench (absolutely required, since it gets you home without even so much as noticing a broken spoke)
Duct Tape
Zip Ties

In Jersey Pocket:

Cell Phone
Inhaler
Food

In MTB Shorts pocket (yeah, I wear them on a roadbike, sue me!  

Wallet
Keys


----------



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

ok, here's a real newbie question-what's the diff between mtb shorts and road shorts? and who cares which ones you wear?


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

umatillawheelman said:


> ok, here's a real newbie question-what's the diff between mtb shorts and road shorts? and who cares which ones you wear?


MTB shorts are infinately kewler and way more l33t. They have pockets, and an outer shell that makes them look like regular shorts (but still have a skin tight inner liner and chamois). Roadie shorts are the skin-tight lycra ones that causes people who don't ride to snicker behind your back. 

;-)


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mountain bike shorts...*



Terrapin said:


> MTB shorts are infinately kewler and way more l33t. They have pockets, and an outer shell that makes them look like regular shorts (but still have a skin tight inner liner and chamois). Roadie shorts are the skin-tight lycra ones that causes people who don't ride to snicker behind your back.
> 
> ;-)


Mountain bike shorts flap around in the wind when you ride on the road. Lycra shorts stay close to the body, and don't flap around. And are less annoying than mountain bike shorts on the road. Lycra is just part of riding on the road. You get used to it sooner or later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Carrying tools as a roadie is pure cowardice IMO.

How can you hope to emulate a pro with a 4lb bag of tools hanging off your seat, or (even worse) a frame mounted water bottle with the top cut off loaded with tubes, puncture repair kits, spoke tools, spare brake cables, multi tools, leathermans, powerlinks, first aid kits u name it.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

rydster, your funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

brianmcg said:


> rydster, your funny.


U think I was joking?


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Your argument...*



the_rydster said:


> U think I was joking?


Holds no water. Check out the pros when they're on a training ride without team support there. They carry everything they need. So indeed, if you want to be like the pros, you would have your own support gear out there on the road.

Now if you are in a race and are carrying the same gear, that's silly.


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

magnolialover said:


> Mountain bike shorts flap around in the wind when you ride on the road.


Er.... no they don't.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

MCF said:


> Shorts recommendations?? Do all roadies wear lycra?? Any alternatives?


No decent alternatives to lycra, IMO. On the bike is no time to be modest, since baggy shorts, extra fabric, and all that stuff is a recipe for friction and chafing. Suck it up and buy the lycra. If you really hate it, wear an oversized jersey that'll hang down around your hips or so.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

brianmcg said:


> rydster, your funny.


Meh. Don't feed the troll. His shtick is a few weeks old now, so hopefully folks'll learn to ignore it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My jersey pockets. No room for seat pack for me. I strap my spare (tubular) tire under the saddle.


----------



## Padre (Aug 23, 2005)

Personally, I can stand seat bags...aside from the asthetics, it rubs on my legs....
I'm a fan of this bad boy from Soma...
http://www.somafab.com/stashbottle.html
It fits everything a bag does...i carry a larger bottle up front and fill up a skosh more often...


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

back pockets only. if it doesn't fi you must equip. . . or something like that.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

I got myself seatbags for all of my bikes, in fact I have 2 for my main bike, a big one and a little one. I ride a lot with people who are new to the sport and don't think to carry extra tubes so on those group rides I will pack 3 tubes and levers plus a multi tool and patch kit with my frame pump. When I am soloing or with another experienced rider I stick to 1 spare tube, patch kit, levers and co2 (maybe I trust my armadillos a bit too much).

Everything else is in my pockets... key, phone, $, any porn I find on the side of the road, NrG bars, flasks, cameras, ice picks to take care of the pesky pick-up driving ********.


----------



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

Small saddle bag:

1 tube
CO2 inflator w/ 2 ctgs (in case I screw up with the first)
2 0.4 ml single use saline droppers for dry contacts if needed.
boot
spare insurance card
(this is all layer & rolled up in an piece of old tee shirt to prevent rubbing/wear in the saddle bag and to wipe grime off hands when finished)

1 way too big multitool (looking for a smaller one)
levers
very small single LED tail light

This crams the bag to capacity, but I only need to get into it in an emergency.

Jersey pockets:

Left cleat covers & a couple of gels

center pocket - one of these - http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=8&description=Wrap+Pack&vendorCode=DOWRAP&major=3&minor=7

with cell phone, credit card, $20, starbucks card & copy of DL in it

right pocket - any snivel gear

2 water bottles


----------



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

*Just the basics...*

For me, being an avid (ex-for now) mtb'er, I carry "my minimum:" 

3 tire levers
1 patch kit
Multi-tools
Mob phone
ATM card
$20 bill
Chewing gum
1 energy bar
Mini-pump: bracket-mounted on down tube braze-ons​
All this (except pump) fits nicely in a seat bag that isn't wider than the saddle & doesn't interfere with anything. Also, I almost always ride with 2 full 24 oz. water bottles held in place by plastic cages.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*One vote against akrapack*

First of all, it is ugly. Second of all it would act as a sail in a crosswind and take you off the road. Third of all, how much stuff do you really need to bring? And forth of all...It is really ugly. Okay, it might be okay for a commuter but you won't see anyone on a serious training or club ride with one of those things.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Padre said:


> Personally, I can stand seat bags...aside from the asthetics, it rubs on my legs....
> I'm a fan of this bad boy from Soma...
> http://www.somafab.com/stashbottle.html
> It fits everything a bag does...i carry a larger bottle up front and fill up a skosh more often...


alternative to this is using tennis ball "bottles". Seems effective, and cheap if you can just nab the packaging from someone else.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

padawan716 said:


> alternative to this is using tennis ball "bottles". Seems effective, and cheap if you can just nab the packaging from someone else.


I buy tennis balls for my dog....$1.98 gets me the "bottle" AND 3 cheap tennis balls suitable for dog toys.


----------



## jimbach (Jul 5, 2006)

Left pocket - very slim wallet/keychain with house & car keys, ID, credit card, and cash.

Right pocket - cellphone & ride map

Center pocket - ziplock baggie with multi-tool, CO2 & inflator, tire levers, and a couple of packets of energy drink powder


----------



## bikn4fn (Jul 27, 2008)

Panniers and a "trunk" rack. We even invested in a Burley cargo trailer. We go to the grocery store on a weekly basis.

BTW-a Weber Baby-Q just fits in the Burley. Makes for a nice picnic ride to the local city park or forest preserve.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I rock an underseat bag with the following:
two tubes-in portland, you'll end up giving one away at some point..
4 co2 cartriges
patch kit
Multi tool w/ levers

When commuting, I add a bento box up front to carry food, celly, wallet. In winter I sometimes carry a trunk to stash the cold weather gear (jacket, leg warmers, etc) for the afternoon ride home.

As for using my pockets on my jersey, I stick food, wallet, cell in them when not commuting. In winter I sometimes add fingerless gloves there for the long climb home..


----------

